# Dwarf Puffer Paradise Nano...



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

This is my dwarf puffer jungle tank I have decided to make, I had this jungle tank on the end of my other 3 nano triptych project that you can find here: 3 Nano 'heterogeneous' Triptych - A fresh start | UK Aquatic Plant Society

I decided to strip the three tanks down and focus on one small project whilst at uni so decided to get something easy and fun.. The journal has started with photos from my triptych as this is how it was when I started setting it up. Tonight I will try to get some new photos up of its new place in my office. ....

....I received all this from Ian holdich today.. Words can't express how thankful I am considering what I paid.. This has truly spurred me on to create 3 different scapes across the tanks.. Here are some photos of what arrived..














I'll work on a design and get it up asap.

OK here it is... Complete change to the far right tank.. I thought why not mix things up as suggested.. So here it is. Ignore the big dragon stone rock its merely weighing down the wood.. I'll remove it next week 


DSC_0115[/ur]Jack Dicker


DSC_0118Jack Dicker



DSC_0125Jack Dicker


DSC_0124Jack Dicker


DSC_0124Jack Dicker


DSC_0128Jack Dicker


DSC_0129Jack Dicker


DSC_0136Jack Dicker


DSC_0135Jack Dicker


DSC_0137Jack Dicker


DSC_0138Jack Dicker


DSC_0140Jack Dicker

clearer photo this morning...


DSC_0152Jack Dicker

So.. that was when the jungle was still part of the triptych, after deciding to strip them all down my jungle tank is now in my office on its own, it actually looks pretty smart and works better on its own. Today I went out and bought 4 baby puffers, I spoke to a couple of people in there and they said I should be fine with 4. Im hoping their right.. if not my friends can always take some off my hands... I will get some proper shots of the set up tonight and put them up. I will be maybe updating this once a week as like my wabi kusa, so not as full on as usual. But still trying to stay on UKAPS as best I can.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (20 Feb 2013)

Good mate your jungle nano will make a great home for the Dwarf Puffers they are great little fish i saw some this morning in my lfs in Verona,Italy.Good luck with the studies and hope you find some time for updates.Cheers mark


----------



## Lindy (20 Feb 2013)

Puffers should be pretty happy in there. Hope they do well as they are great wee fish. I love mine....


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

Cheers guys there very small at the moment but will grow soon. I'll get done snaps when they are settled  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (20 Feb 2013)

Love it mate!!!


----------



## jack-rythm (20 Feb 2013)

Cheers pal! Looking forward to seeing them grow up   I hope they don't jump out! I heard they do?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nayr88 (21 Feb 2013)

I kept then about 2-3yrs ago and don't recall them jumping at all.


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Feb 2013)

Well that's good news.. I think I'll need to upgrade my filter when they are slightly bigger as I only have a shabby internal! It's got amazing flow though! I can pick up another eheim 2213 of Facebook pretty easy. I sold all my eheims with lily pipes so not got any now, I doubt I'll get lily pipes with this setup. I was going to speak to bartash and get him to knock me up a glass spraybar, that would be pretty cool. But this project was made so I didn't need to start tinkering with anything.. So far I'm finding that a little hard lol


----------



## Bradleyh91 (21 Feb 2013)

How are you finding the puffers mate?


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Feb 2013)

Bradleyh91 said:


> How are you finding the puffers mate?


Their wicked little things mate  small and very young but great fish to watch, they hide most of the time but I guess there just settling in.. here are some photos  I also managed to fit my new LED light unit to the tank, its nowhere near as bright as my old t5 unit but I think I just need to get used to it.. It still looks pretty smart so Im hoping it will be ok. May just get another and have 2.. they were only £16.00


DSC_0219Jack Dicker


DSC_0218Jack Dicker


DSC_0215Jack Dicker


DSC_0208Jack Dicker


DSC_0202Jack Dicker


DSC_0200Jack Dicker

Hope you like them guys  Ill get some proper photos up of the light unit and the food im feeding etc tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Ionut Godea (21 Feb 2013)

I like your puffer and your last photos very much!!


----------



## jack-rythm (21 Feb 2013)

Cheers pal   looking forward to seeing them come out a little more, I ordered a heater for the first time in a couple years today.. I may not use it but thought I would keep it on standby, my temps are a stable 20-22 ish in the day and have only seen it drop to 19 in the middle of the night when I'm doing all nighters for uni deadlines so should be ok. Like I said, bought one to be safe


----------



## anttthony (21 Feb 2013)

There little belters thinking of a few when I set my nano up

Ant


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (21 Feb 2013)

Nice shots of your Puffers Jack!Yes mate good thinking get a heater in there stops any variations of temperature.Tank is looking very clean.Cheers mark


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2013)

Looks great mate love the setup, I really love nano setups as space is problem for me but hope one day to have nice large tank, love the little puffers do they just stay small ? Keep the pics coming over next few weeks mate to see progress

Dean


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

Cheers lads as usual, they are babies so will get bigger, I think they only get to about an inch max, maybe smaller, others can clarify. The aim for the future is to export this set up to a 450mm cube with tmc tile and a replica NA cabinet but no rush.. I bought one of those Fluval compact 25w heaters as they are only about 6" and a sleek black. I'm hoping to hide it behind the filter.. I also ordered 10 stems of hygrophilla polysperma rosanervig, I have always had great success with this so need a central focus point to elevate the centre in someway. 

Question: does anyone know whether I can carry on dosing my tank? I have left it for a couple days whilst they settle but where do I stand on Fertz, LC & carbonated water ? It's not something I came across when reading up. ?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (22 Feb 2013)

Think you can safely say ferts and carbonated water should be fine as to LC i do not recall reading anything about these fish having a problem with this and a number of guys on the forum keep them.Maybe someone like Tim (who i think keeps them can confirm)Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

Yeah tim does, he has been a major part of setting all this up and I publicly thank him for all his help! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2013)

Thanks jack  I have used liquid carbon in their tank and ferts, not had any problems with them so should be fine mate, tanks looking good buddy, cool fish aren't they


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

tim said:


> Thanks jack  I have used liquid carbon in their tank and ferts, not had any problems with them so should be fine mate, tanks looking good buddy, cool fish aren't they


Very cool indeed and for the price I paid I was very very happy! The Mrs thinks they are cool too which had never ever been said about my hobby. Ever. So good so far.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2013)

Lol cute fish are the way to go mate, you shoulda got Pygmy corries and bumble bee gobies for the other two tanks and kept the tryptych going


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (22 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Very cool indeed and for the price I paid I was very very happy! The Mrs thinks they are cool too which had never ever been said about my hobby. Ever. So good so far.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Well if you've got the Mrs on board mate your on a winner,that's the hard bit now you can get on with looking after the tank(the slightly easier bit!)Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

Haha don't Mate lol. I'm trying to stay focussed lol. When u see me on here it means I'm procrastinating from my dissertation essay! MY aim is to fully Kit out a 450 with decent equipment so I'll focus on that for now cheers Tim..  Lol..

Imagine a 2 tank 450mm version of a triptych.. Not really sure what it's called when there are 2 not three.. 2 would be cool.. Butttttt I can't yet


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2013)

Sometimes I would love to go back to just one tank, now get on with your essay and stop staring at those puffers


----------



## Ian Holdich (22 Feb 2013)

They look healthy and coloured up nicely. They'll come out more when they settle in. Looks a nice little scape as well.


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

Just ordered on of these which I think people maybe interested in! only £2.59!

 WORM CONE FEEDER / BLOODWORM / BRINESHRIMP / TUBIFEX | eBay


----------



## anttthony (22 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Just ordered on of these which I think people maybe interested in! only £2.59!
> 
> WORM CONE FEEDER / BLOODWORM / BRINESHRIMP / TUBIFEX | eBay



Definitely hope your on commission! 

ant


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

haha yeah thought these would be popular! I may start a worm feeding one revolution!


----------



## anttthony (22 Feb 2013)

I fed lobster eggs last night and said never again far to messy! 

ant


----------



## HarryRobinson (22 Feb 2013)

Lovely tank jack, i bet them puffers are loving it too  I see you didn't use a heater? My tank temp is around 21C constantly with not much fluctuation, would puffers survive in this? I've also been looking at the fluval edge 25w heaters, nice little things.


----------



## jon32 (22 Feb 2013)

Love the puffer fish, cute little things ha ha! So many great journals here it's taking a while to read through them! All three of your tanks are fantastic looking, well done mate!


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

HarryRobinson said:


> Lovely tank jack, i bet them puffers are loving it too  I see you didn't use a heater? My tank temp is around 21C constantly with not much fluctuation, would puffers survive in this? I've also been looking at the fluval edge 25w heaters, nice little things.


Well I'm far from being a puffer expert, I'm nowhere near but I don't see 21 degrees Being an issue, that's what mine Is on. I just ordered the Fluval mini Heater as a back up of course. Now I have it I may throw it in just to see. But the puffers seem happy so I'm going with nothing is wrong. Look forward to seeing what u decide to do. I have only had them 2 days and already find them fascinating !


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

jon32 said:


> Love the puffer fish, cute little things ha ha! So many great journals here it's taking a while to read through them! All three of your tanks are fantastic looking, well done mate!


Very kind of you Jon mate. I'm hoping to concentrate on just the one journal for now, I'm going to hurry my mate up with the NA replica cabinet so I can get my 450 cube built, that way I can house more puffers


----------



## Lindy (22 Feb 2013)

Hi, dwarf puffers like a temp of 26 to 28 or at least that is what the dwarf puffer site says. Mine are kept at that and are very healthy. I don't think they should be kept without a heater.


----------



## jack-rythm (22 Feb 2013)

Will drop it in soon as our arrives on Monday


----------



## Lindy (22 Feb 2013)

Oh good, glad you are getting one. Don't like to think of cold puffs! I had one of those feeder cones but now they take them right off the end of my finger.. The male is mental and takes on anything put in the tank, the toothbrush gets attacked when I clean the glass and he'll go after my finger even when no blood worms on it. The female on the other hand is very tame and always interested what I'm doing...


----------



## hydrophyte (22 Feb 2013)

Looking good Jack!



jack-rythm said:


> DSC_0200Jack Dicker


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Feb 2013)

Very kind of you Mate   now another question for everyone.. I have seen that having shrimp with puffers is quite risky but what about amanos ? They are double the size of cherries for example and my baby puffers are less than the size of a 5p... I have seen tanks with amanos in so what's the deal? Try a couple?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2013)

I kept cherries with mine for a while mate, they were fine until I had a tank accident and had to move some bee shrimp in then the puffers got a taste for the shrimp, amanos would probably be ok but puffers don't need to be able to fit creatures in their mouth to kill it, they will nip and nip till its dead, just my experience with them mate


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Feb 2013)

Yeah I understand that Mate, I can never truly know, I thought amanos because their bigger. I'll give it a shot and see how it goes. Cheers tim


----------



## Lindy (23 Feb 2013)

My female nips the amanos antenna/feelers(whatever they are) sometimes. The amanos get pretty canny to it though and go into reverse at super speed. Small shrimp however I don't think would last. Think peck, peck, peck....


----------



## nayr88 (23 Feb 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> My female nips the amanos antenna/feelers(whatever they are) sometimes. The amanos get pretty canny to it though and go into reverse at super speed. Small shrimp however I don't think would last. Think peck, peck, peck....


 2nd that 

You could try though and if there is trouble ship them along into another tank 

Lets see some more pics


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Feb 2013)

Couldn't agree more guys. I'll tread carefully   photos soon!


----------



## NanoJames (23 Feb 2013)

Really nice tank you've got there! I love dwarf puffers, especially the way they swim. Very relaxing! Are you going to be feeding them snails as well as frozen?
Regards, James


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Feb 2013)

Yes I have snails breeding in there as we speak but to be honest their not to bothered about the snails at all.. Nor the frozen food as it falls to the floor. When my feeder Cone arrives this should make feeding more fun


----------



## NanoJames (23 Feb 2013)

Seem's to be the most difficult thing with dwarf puffers, even though feeding should be easy! Let's hope they appreciate your purchase of a feeding cone!


----------



## Lindy (23 Feb 2013)

Get some live blood worm to get them going and then swap to frozen after  they are feeding well. I find feeding tiny snails leaves less mess as larger snails get left with guts in the end of the shell and then rot. The tiny ones can be completely crushed and the remaining shell debris is spat out. They will get around to the snails, right now they are trying to look innocent.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

You seem to know your stuff, which is one of the reasons ukaps is so good, so many people on here with different experiences.. 

On another note how do I tell what is female and what is male? I know there young so it's tough but are there went signs? I know Tim has had puffers for about 2 years and no much breeding so it must be hard but I wonder?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Seem's to be the most difficult thing with dwarf puffers, even though feeding should be easy! Let's hope they appreciate your purchase of a feeding cone!


lets hope so! for £2.59 i cant complain, if it doesnt work then nothing really lost  will be good fun attaching it to the top of the tank to see them all coming out for often, this morning I saw three out at once! not seen that before


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

Just thought I would share a funny photo of some hygrophila polysperma I got through the post on friday.. it was so bad i kinda had to laugh.. there are no leaves on virtually all the stems lol, not even any in the box so the seller couldn't claim they fell off! there about half the size of a pen lol


2013-02-23 11.23.59Jack Dicker

I paid 5.50 for that lol, I emailed him and nothing. Some people ay!


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Feb 2013)

That is poor mate you have a case for a refund no way is it worth what you paid for 5.50 you should get enough Hygrophila Polysperma to fill a 60L tank!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> That is poor mate you have a case for a refund no way is it worth what you paid for 5.50 you should get enough Hygrophila Polysperma to fill a 60L tank!Cheers mark


I know mate its pretty poor lol I emailed him and no reply or nothing so think I just have to take it on the chin, Ill wait till tomorrow to see if he replies..


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (24 Feb 2013)

1 good thing if you have anything growable(looks like it)it does grow fast and you get cuttings in no time.Be a bit carefull in your tank with it as is capable of getting out of control due to it's growth rate,regular trimming.It's a definate jungle plant!Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

yeah mate Ive grown this before in previous jungles and loved it. its great hen it starts to canope  the rotala I have in my tank is doing very well indeed. Ill get some more shots up today if I have time.


----------



## Lindy (24 Feb 2013)

The male has irridescent wrinkles around/behind his eyes. He also has a dark 'keel' line running from chin to tail and when he's annoyed or wanting to breed this gets really dark. I also discovered when I tried to add some new puffers that when he is really angry he can flatten his body out until he is more coin shaped, presumably to look bigger. He would have killed the new, young puffers had I not removed them. I'll try and post a picture of him but he also doesn't like cameras.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

Yes please ! Have you ever been successful in breeding? The now come it when I'm in the room and are more than happy to come to the front.   I would like a photo of you're puffers if u have any? Ill see if I can identify sexes later. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (24 Feb 2013)

Found these old ones.

This is the male, hopefully you can make out the wrinkles behind the eyes.







The one top left is the female, she can alter her background colour more.


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Feb 2013)

Thanks alot, well at least now I know all 4 of mine are female ! I don't have any with out those spots. That's a shame. Ill see if I can swap one for a male maybe?	Yours look lovely. How old and big are they?


----------



## Lindy (24 Feb 2013)

The puffers have done the whole mating thing but as I've always had shrimp in with them I think they would eat any eggs produced. I've never tried to retrieve eggs as what would I do with more puffers? There is lots on breeding on the dwarf puffer web site. I wonder if mine have bred because there is only 2 so that has allowed the male to create a territory? Saying that, he tried to mate even in a wee holding tank so I don't think much puts him off...


----------



## Lindy (24 Feb 2013)

I'm not sure, of the two new ones I got both were male but one had markings like my existing male and the other was spotty. I've had mine somewhere between 12-18 months. The male is a good inch at least(never tried to measure!) the female a bit smaller. The male is built like a tank, if anything around an inch could be described as such. I rehomed the 2 new males or you could have had one of them. A group of females is likely to be more tranquil tho.


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I'm not sure, of the two new ones I got both were male but one had markings like my existing male and the other was spotty. I've had mine somewhere between 12-18 months. The male is a good inch at least(never tried to measure!) the female a bit smaller. The male is built like a tank, if anything around an inch could be described as such. I rehomed the 2 new males or you could have had one of them. A group of females is likely to be more tranquil tho.


Just to get back to you on trying to identify what is male and female, thanks for your help to start with, this morning I was able to have a good proper look at them as three of were right at the front all grouped together. I noticed that two of the puffers had clear fin tails and one of the puffers had a very different yellowy fin tail. Now I dont know what this means, ill try and take a photo but of course will be hard to do so. Maybe one is just colouring up faster than the others...?


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Heater and worm feeder cone arrived today, here are the photos of when I got them out of the box, the cone is a lot bigger than I thought lol but to be honest once its in the tank its pretty well hidden due to its clear plastic mould.. The fluval heater though, 10 out of 10 for build quality, feels very very sturdy indeed, almost feels like metal. on the back of the box there is an illustration of a hand smacking the heater with a hammer suggesting its hard as nails lol, dont worry I wont try this 


2013-02-25 10.33.16Jack Dicker


2013-02-25 10.34.08Jack Dicker


2013-02-25 10.35.28Jack Dicker


2013-02-25 10.35.46Jack Dicker


I tried to get some shots of the tank to show how I have put the heater and feeder cone in with out too much intrusiveness..


2013-02-25 10.44.26Jack Dicker


2013-02-25 10.44.35Jack Dicker

They seemed very inquisitive indeed!


2013-02-25 10.44.50Jack Dicker


2013-02-25 10.45.15Jack Dicker

Ill do my best to get some proper shots up soon, just thought I would share this. The fluval 25w heater was £15.00 off ebay and the feeder cone was £2.59 off ebay. So overal quite happy now I know that the puffers will be more healthy.


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (25 Feb 2013)

Pleased the heater came looks very smart Jack.Worm feeder usefull thing to control where the food is going in makes it easier to clean up left overs nice one.Cheers mark


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

MARKCOUSINS said:


> Pleased the heater came looks very smart Jack.Worm feeder usefull thing to control where the food is going in makes it easier to clean up left overs nice one.Cheers mark


yes mate, ill drop half a cube of frozen food in the cone every 2 days and all I have to do is take the feeder out and give it a rinse then plop it back in so it definitely makes my life easier! I keep meaning to get a video of the LED shimmer on the tank, really like the effect. Will try later today.


----------



## Deano3 (25 Feb 2013)

Looks good jack, I have seen the heaters before and are bomb proof very slimline and well made, looks good, so does that cone make it easier to feed, and do fish enjoy it or just certain types etc ?

Looks great though I like it

Dean


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Deano3 said:


> Looks good jack, I have seen the heaters before and are bomb proof very slimline and well made, looks good, so does that cone make it easier to feed, and do fish enjoy it or just certain types etc ?


 
Well its still a struggle getting them to eat.. but I think they just need to know where it is.. They came straight to the cone when the food was in to check it and and pulled out a couple of bits but that was it. I guess the good thing is that the worms dont just fall to the bottom. I will however buy some live blood worms and drop them in the cone and hopefully the movement of the worms will attract the puffers a little more. Its all a learning curve  but yes from what I have seen the cone is a great idea and is very cheap too. I guess any fish that like bloodworms would use the cone...


----------



## Gill (25 Feb 2013)

The fluval edge heaters look just as good as the hydor newattino pico heaters.


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

UPDATES... My java fern 'needle' needs a bit of a cut back, im getting dying leaves and not entirely sure why, everything else is growing fine so Im putting it down to adaptation in a new tank. It seems that my stems, echinodorus most of the java is fine its jsut a few leafs are going black around the edges.. any ideas anyone?


DSC_0315Jack Dicker


DSC_0313Jack Dicker


DSC_0309Jack Dicker

DSC_0308Jack Dicker


DSC_0308Jack Dicker


DSC_0306Jack Dicker


----------



## Lindy (25 Feb 2013)

In the top pic your puffer is looking really empty, get some live bloodworms asap. Once they are clued up about blood worms they will take the frozen even off the floor. You will find you will have to watch how much they get soon as they would eat until they pop! Feed until the belly area is slightly rounded. Both my male and female have yellowing on the fins but the males is more striking. You might see some wrinkles colouring up soon tho. I would be pleased if I only had females tho as the males are violent wee gits.


----------



## Deano3 (25 Feb 2013)

looks great and i know what you mean rather than food rotting on aquarium floor least u can remove daily, souns like good idea, lovely pics again love the bottom one as i really like full aquarium pics 

keep us updated
Dean


----------



## NanoJames (25 Feb 2013)

Can you tell me what that plant is in pics 4 & 5 please? looks quite nice!


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Feb 2013)

NanoJames said:


> Can you tell me what that plant is in pics 4 & 5 please? looks quite nice!


Riccardia graeffei also known has coral or mini pellia!


----------



## NanoJames (25 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Riccardia graeffei also known has coral or mini pellia


 
 Cheers for that!  I'm sure I can find room in one of my tanks for some!


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Deano3 said:


> looks great and i know what you mean rather than food rotting on aquarium floor least u can remove daily, souns like good idea, lovely pics again love the bottom one as i really like full aquarium pics


cheers dean, yeah its definitely  easier than watching food rot at the back of the tank! lol i cant wait till I move this to my 450mm cube with the custom cabinet etc. will be a few months yet though of course lol



NanoJames said:


> Can you tell me what that plant is in pics 4 & 5 please? looks quite nice!


Mini pelia! I bought a tiny tiny slither that was maybe half the size and its actually grown quite well indeed! and yeah I added two of the same photos  rookie mistake guys!


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Paulo - I dont suppose you could identify what type my echinodorus is can you?


----------



## NanoJames (25 Feb 2013)

Yeah that Mini Pelia looks very nice! Do you dose CO2?
I am certainly not clued up on Echinodorus species but after having a quick look on the internet is it possibly an Echinodorus Ozelot? It looks quite small though so I'm not too sure!


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Yeah I have had this about a year and it's not growing any bigger so but sure. I dose liquid carbon and Fertz daily   2ml of each every day and 35 percent water change every 3 days.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (25 Feb 2013)

Jack, grab a few bloodworms in your tweezers and try to get them interested, I had a few issues getting mine to eat for the first couple of weeks as IDC said once they know they are food they will take them from substrate as they fall, worth a try mate


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Feb 2013)

Cheers guys ill try tomo


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Feb 2013)

pop to your LFS and grab a bunch of pest snails, you'll soon start to see empty shells about the place then once there is a balance of numbers no need to feed anymore.... too easy.


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

Sounds great but of course snails equal Mess and rotting, and there seems to be a fair few snails in there already.. Ill pop to the LFS today and grab a bag of bloodworm and snails and double barrel the job. getting a little worried now!  :-!


----------



## tim (26 Feb 2013)

Dwarf puffers equal mess mate, few small water changes will keep on top of this try not to let them eat too much at once they can over do it small feed twice a day would be good, once they get a taste for the food you offer they will fatten up buddy


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

ok cheers guys ill try it, the good thing is that I saw a few sacks of egs in the yesterday so hopefully the snails all came in from my last tank. my triptych was riddled with snails and they seem to be in the puffer tank too.. I will call my LFS and see what I can find. do you think they would just give me a bag for free?


----------



## tim (26 Feb 2013)

Most lfs will be happy to off load pest snails mate, if they wanna charge you for them just buy the love bloodworm this will keep in an airtight container in the fridge for a few days


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

cool cheers mate  ill get on it today when im taking a break from my dissertation! due in on monday! writing about the 'effects of mass tourism caused by the notoriety of UNESCO' if you wanted to know


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

UPDATE photos of an amano shrimp I got. I asked for the biggest they could give me and got two for £5.00 so not too bad. This one seems to be very red though.. maybe it will clear up after time. I managed to go to the LFS and grab some live blood worm and they seem to be lapping it up  now when ever I go to the side of the tank the puffers follow me. here is a shot of one of the amanos.


Amano shrimpJack Dicker

Im also wondering what the reason behind this decaying leaf is? Im putting it down to the fern just shedding leaves as I di originally have it out of the water for about a week. I also thought it was because it had come from a co2 pressured tan into my tank, but then I doubted that due to the fact im dosing everything I can but pressured co2. I did ask earlier but I think it was missed 


Decaying java fernJack Dicker


----------



## Bufo Bill (26 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Im also wondering what the reason behind this decaying leaf is? Im putting it down to the fern just shedding leaves as I di originally have it out of the water for about a week. I also thought it was because it had come from a co2 pressured tan into my tank, but then I doubted that due to the fact im dosing everything I can but pressured co2. I did ask earlier but I think it was missed


Very odd those fern leaves. I would take those effected off, but I don't know the cause, sorry.

All the best from Bill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (26 Feb 2013)

When I stripped down my tank and put all my java in a holding tank some of the leaves went like that. I just trimmed it out. I wondered if the plant had got damaged when I'd removed it from the wood.

I didn't see my puffers eat a snail for ages then one day I looked in the tank and was like, where are all the snails?


----------



## dw1305 (26 Feb 2013)

Hi all,


jack-rythm said:


> Im putting it down to the fern just shedding leaves as I di originally have it out of the water for about a week.


Jack it is because being out of the water, where the edge of the leaf has dried out and died and is now decaying back to the undamaged tissue. Because of the way water moves through the xylem it is always the distal edges and tips of the leaves that suffer this sort of damage. Basically the transpiration stream can't replace the water that is lost through the stomata quickly enough.

cheers Darrel


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Feb 2013)

Cheers Darrel. Thanks for the reply. Ill begin to trim back the dying leaves and hope that new leaves begin to shoot. Cheers  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Mar 2013)

UPDATE, few camera phone updates just after a water change, I know its a little cloudy but thought they were pretty cool shots, my puffers are looking nice and fat. their colours have really come out now, great vivid green and black 


2013-03-01 15.32.12Jack Dicker


2013-03-01 15.31.54Jack Dicker


----------



## NanoJames (11 Mar 2013)

Sorry to have to put this on your thread, but I really need to know if you're getting conversation messages. Sorry but I have already had a bad experience with another member and don't want it to happen again. Please get back ASAP. Cheers


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Mar 2013)

James i have only been offline a day mate and it was Sunday yesterday...  Ill check my messages

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (11 Mar 2013)

mate, whats happened to all your pic's ?


----------



## jack-rythm (11 Mar 2013)

tim said:


> mate, whats happened to all your pic's ?


I have no idea? !!? MODS? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (11 Mar 2013)

did you delete them from flickr mate ?


----------



## Ian Holdich (11 Mar 2013)

It looks to be your Flickr account, Jack. Have ran through a few journals with Flickr with no problems. Can you log in and view them because I can't log onto your page.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2013)

Maybe he changed the privacy settings  and now the photos cannot be viewed by just anyone!


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Mar 2013)

I cleaned through my flickr account... What a pillack...  everything is lost... I knew i had a reason for using image shack! I guess every photo from every thread i Have ever posted has gone! Jesus!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (12 Mar 2013)

I have just realised and checked my other journals and all my photos are gone. I cannot stress how pissed off i am with myself lol i guess ill have to sieve through my threads and re-do each one !

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (12 Mar 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I cleaned through my flickr account... What a pillack...  everything is lost... I knew i had a reason for using image shack! I guess every photo from every thread i Have ever posted has gone! Jesus!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


i also did this in my Dragons Crypt journal......i was more than a little frustrated too


----------



## jack-rythm (13 Mar 2013)

its so much work to go through everything I have ever done correcting all the mistakes... The best thing for me to do is re-do the journals with photos at the end. Such a head ache it has put me off big time  oh well lol


----------



## Iain Sutherland (13 Mar 2013)

me to at the start of barb island, i was raging for a while!


----------



## NanoJames (20 Apr 2013)

How is this coming along? It's been to long! How are the puffers? Are the plants thriving? Please more pictures!


----------



## NanoJames (5 May 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## jack-rythm (1 Jan 2015)

Hello everyone,

I thought I would just drop in and say hi to all that have contributed to my threads. I'm sad to see all my pics are gone so I apologies if now these threads are not much use for people to see! I cannot seem to find any pics that I can even update these with so that is a shame, i think I had removed my flickr account without thinking in advance..

I have had a fair few months out of the planted tank world as you may know, but can finally say I am looking to set up my next tank soon! which I am very excited to say! 

Thanks guys, look forward to speaking soon


----------



## Lindy (1 Jan 2015)

Lokking forward to seeing what you come up with


----------

